# Free Outdoor Movie



## shipoke (Jul 11, 2008)

MOVIES UNDER THE STARS
Sunday, August 1st, Perdido Soccer Fields, 8:00
Bring blankets, refreshments, chairs.
Movie has a beach theme. Nemo like
This is a Free community event.
Free Popcorn
Cartoons start at 8:00
These kids oriented movies will run for 4 weekends.
Movies sponsored by local businesses and individuals.
See you there
Shipoke


----------

